# Used Protein skimmer, what is it missing?



## Dt860860 (Jul 13, 2021)

I bought a used aquarium on a whim and I’m just starting my research into the world of saltwater aquarium. This doesn’t look like the protein skimmers I’ve seen. Can anyone give me details about it? What is it missing? 
thank you!


----------

